# [SOLVED] RAM Not recognized



## deafmonkey (Dec 26, 2007)

I got a new laptop for christmas, a Toshiba A215-7422. 160GB HD and 1GB RAM. I bought two 1 GB Ram sticks to replace the two 512 MB RAM sticks. I was told by the guy at best buy that these would be the correct ones. I replaced the two 512's and put the battery back in and booted up. The computer is obviously running off something because it works, but it still says in my control panel that I have 896 MB of RAM so its like it doesn't show 1 of the RAM sticks. Is it running off both of them and it just isnt updating? Did I miss a step? Was there something I was supposed to do after I installed the RAM? Any help would be greatly appreciated. I just want to make sure it is using all the RAM I put in there and I didn't waste my money because I need to be able to run Adobe Fireworks and Dreamweaver and 1 GB of RAM just isnt enough.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: RAM Not recognized*

try switching them around,i ran into the same problem and found with one stick i had to keep pressure on pushing it down into the slot as i clicked it into place
at first i thought it was the ram and went and bought a different brand


----------



## deafmonkey (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: RAM Not recognized*

My friend got the same laptop at circuit city and had firedog put it in and he said after the RAM was installed they went into some DOS sort of thing... is that something you need to do? And if so, how? As far as I know, I thought the RAM was supposed to be automatically recognized.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: RAM Not recognized*

check the bios is set to auto detect the ram,it usually already is


----------



## Windows_learner (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: RAM Not recognized*

Thank you, that worked. Not sure as to why, but it did. I had just upgraded to 1GB from 512MB. I inserted the chips and booted up - still 512MB. opened the laptop up again and reinserted the chips and still did not recognize all the memory. Did it one more time and still the laptop did not recognize the larger memory. Finally, I stopped thought about it and thought maybe one of the chips were bad and I should try switching them. Then I thought let me check it out first and see if anyone else had this issue. Yep, they sure did and they recommendation that they received was to switch them. I did and it worked. Thank you.


----------



## deafmonkey (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: RAM Not recognized*

thanks for the replies dai, I am going to go into setup when I start the laptop when I get home from work and just check the settings. And if that doesn't work I will switch them around and see where it goes from there. One more question though, if it says 1 GB in my control panel even though I actually have 2 GB in there does that mean it is absolutely using only 1?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: RAM Not recognized*

it's only seeing 1g
you need to see it listed correctly on the post screen or in the bios,then windows will see it


----------



## deafmonkey (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: RAM Not recognized*

ok here's what worked for me. I took (1) 1 GB stick out and booted up the laptop and it read it. I powered down the laptop, put the other 1 GB stick in and booted it back up and it read both of them. I don't know why I had to do it this way but it worked. So if anyone is having the same problem I would suggest this method.


----------

